# What is this? At Engadine today



## Dianne (Feb 8, 2014)

t


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 8, 2014)

Golden crowned snake


----------



## jase75 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a Golden Crowned snake.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 8, 2014)

[FONT=&amp]I agree. The crown is so distinctive that it's unmistakably _Cacophis squamulosus_. 
It looks like a juvenile or sub-adult to me, as the back of the crown is much brighter than in adults.

[/FONT]Golden-crowned snake (Cacophis squamulosus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Body colour is grey (or dark brown) with a dark head. The corona around head, with the gap at the nape, is distinctive to this species. It varies in colour from cream to pale brown to yellow. The species also has distinctive ventrals – orange with mid line of brown blotches.

Blue

PS Looks to be about 20cm long.


----------

